# Advice for buying



## lutherus (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi people. I stumbeld on some server ram ( ecc ). Price is 32$ for 20 peaces. I'm thinking that it is to much. What do you say? Is it a good price or should I offer 15$.


----------



## Smack (Jan 9, 2015)

Is it usable RAM? Look it up on ebay, educate yourself. For scrap, not a chance.


----------



## lutherus (Jan 9, 2015)

It is usable. Well ebay is out of question for me. Most of scrap that has good price and not some crazy shit price isn't avaible to ship to Croatia and thouse who are are like 30-60$ for shipping what makes it more expencive then buying it here.


----------



## Smack (Jan 9, 2015)

I didn't mean check ebay for stuff to buy, check it to see what stuff is selling for, for usable purposes, are people looking at it and so on.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 9, 2015)

A good way to approximate the amount of gold in scrap is to look at http://boardsort.com/payout.php and the prices they pay. They have stayed in business for a while and if they would pay more than scrap value they would have gone out of business a long time ago.

The only thing ebay is good for when coming to valuations is to know what the scrap goes for on ebay. Matching the prices there would be a loosing proposition. The prices are exaggerated so the sellers stay in business but new [stt]customers[/stt] suckers appears every day.

Göran


----------

